# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  some cory pics

## DEA

all new

----------


## Simon

allen bought some albino sterbai, tiong bahru has C. guapore

----------


## rain

nice pics.

wish i could take nice pics like u. im clueless abt this photo taking technics but r those pics zoomed in or r they really that close??

----------


## DEA

yes, but the guapore HOW MUCH??
pain on wallet u NOE

hey, rain, get lsz to instruct you
^.^ more efficient than me trying to tell you how
and btw, some are zoomed, some are at the glass
none of the pics will be printed out because the quality isn't good enough tho  :Sad:

----------


## Simon

$6.. thats the price tag

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 1/27/2002 11:07:38 PM 
> 
> allen bought some albino sterbai, tiong bahru has C. guapore
> ----------------


DEA ! 4 bucks for the albino sterbai, cheers ! 

akoh
Safe Diving !

----------


## lsz

NSA, to take good pictures of fish, we must first have good lighting. So must upgrade the lights.

----------


## leonghui

Those at TB are cory similis, not guapore, guapore has a flowery tail.

----------


## Simon

I'm referring to this 

leonghui, u sure? coz I even saw them in qihun's Q area

----------


## leonghui

Yup, just came back from TB, the cories have clear tails, so they should be similis.

Made a wasted trip  :Sad: 

If QH really has that, I should be going down tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## leonghui

Opps, yup, qihun also has similis, though, not guapore.

----------


## yurona

hi dea, so those are the pics u said u taking last nite. quite nice. did u use a tripod?
I also spent hours last night camping in front of my 4 footer with my tripod and cam. turned off the living room lights and everything was dark with just the glaring tank in the room. dunnoe wat my mum thinking when she walked out. i feel really damn pro although i've only been a digiphotographer for 3 days [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

fwoah.. sorry abt the wrong info... but i remember seeing the paper in qihun stating C. guapore...

thanks leonghui... u made yr trip to qihun too? did u see the albino sterbai?

----------


## leonghui

No problem, Simon, got myself a similis as a companion for my existing one anyway. 

Yup, I saw them, I feel a little bit weird at this one. Orange fins and all.

Just to confirm, qihun is the larger store at the TB market is it?

Coz I saw similis at both of the TB stores. But if Qihun is a seperate LFS...........Tiong Bahru here I come tomorrow again!

Or is it Qianhu?

----------


## DEA

tripod are for those with weak hands and too much money to spend [ :Grin: ] 
i use my hands ahaha

----------


## Simon

leonghui, Qihun is the fish farm at choa chu kang  :Razz:  the some called C. guapore is seen in the smaller of the 2 shops in tiong bahru

----------


## leonghui

Ok........guess the name is Qianhu right? There was an article on who its listing was successful in the ST.

Anyway, in that case, I've been to both shops and they sell the similis, not the guapore.

----------


## foxemty

What cories do they have at qian hu currently and the prices?

btw is there a shuttle service to qianhu? is it available on weekdays?

----------


## foxemty

O ya, heard many of you mentioned seng bros? Where is it exactly? I only knows its at lim chu kang area.

----------


## leonghui

Seng Bro is in Lim Chu Kang, and the best way to go is by car. There is no bus service. But there isn't too many kind of cories there. Just the usual ones like aneus, sterbai, and pepper.

----------


## Simon

leonghui, ya.. they r C. similis, i got 6 of them...

qianhu have shutter service on weekends.. dunno what other kinda of cory they have, but the prices wouldnt be cheap unless akoh is there with u [ :Grin: ]

----------


## foxemty

O ok, thanks for all the info.

Btw are the 2 cories behind in the 2nd pic skunk cories? They look kind of dark instead of white.

----------


## DEA

yes, c. arcuatus
they ARE darker than usual, because they changed to match the gravel

----------


## akoh

Guys ! any news on C. Barbatus !, Cheers! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## coryfav

Saw guapore in smaller shop in tiong bahru yesterday. in fact, bought some. :Razz:  
Checked my book, quite definite is guapore, though it looks like another one with the name starting with the letter "c", very long name.
Anyone seen the "blue cory" from petmart? what exactly is that?

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 12:41:35 AM 
> 
> yes, c. arcuatus
> they ARE darker than usual, because they changed to match the gravel
> ----------------


DEA, thats interesting I didn't realized cories do that. You mean if I have a light colored gravel the arcuatus will be whiter? Are pandas like that too? I prefer them white to display the contrast.

coryfav, do you mean the "blue back" cories in petmart? They are similis I believe. Aren't them the same as those in tiong bahru? I was there, TB, last week and saw only similis. They looked the same to those in petmart.

----------


## Simon

coryfav... kekekee.. they r C. similis.. I made the same mistakes too and thght they were C. guapore.. were u there in the evening ard 6.30pm? u got them from Ben rite?

----------


## daniel

What do u feed thiese fishes?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 11:21:43 AM 
> 
> What do u feed thiese fishes?
> ----------------


MY ! 
They luv tubiflex worms ( but treatment is a must ! b4 giving it to them ), blood worms , algae wafer etc, cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## daniel

Are they suitable in a community plant tank.

I have two angel n some other peaceful fishes.
I feed my angels with a mix of frozen blood worms and pellets, from what I can notice the blood worms has not chance to reach the bottom.
and these corys are bottom feeders aren't they!

----------


## coryfav

Simon,
You the one catching Yamato, is it?
Yah, I got from Ben last evening lah. Planned to get Panda but you saw the condition... :Sad:  
Ben said this's hardier than Panda, what say you? I've never kept this, but my Panda seem to last longer than my Three-Lined...[ :Knockout: ] 
I went home, made partial water change before putting them in (oh, also got some Meteor Minnow from Ben).
Fifteen minutes later, while observing them, I spotted something in one of my plants, covered with fungus (white hairy stuff?).
It's a dead flying ant!!! While trying to get it out, bits of dirt went flying in the water and had to do another water change.[ :Embarassed: ] 
Really hope everybody is well. Sob, sob!
Hey, how about C. Caudimaculatus? My Cory book didn't mention about C. Similus when I looked up "Guapore".
I'm trying to look for the site which gives information with pictures on individual cory but so far still searching...[:0] 

I feed (but planning to feed my new ones only this evening) my cory mainly tablet food and occasionally frozen blood worms. OK?

----------


## coryfav

Ha, ha, ha, ha, in my 2ft tank, the frozen bloodworms also have difficulty reaching the bottom, so I've to put in a bigger portion at once and also have to be after feeding the other fish with their dried food.

Simon, you mean Similus / Simulatus? I just saw picture in http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/catfish.html when i made a search for Similis. Notice that Simi has blotches on its dorsal fins and over its eyes? Mine only has 1 blotch...?

Er, sorry that I didn't look around at the people at Ben's place, cos trying to catch the cory with a round net was no joke!!![:0]

----------


## coryfav

foxemty, only heard the petmart lady asking customers whether they want "blue cory"...
yah, maybe the same though they looked darker in petmart[: :Smile: ] 
must go home and flip through my book again, AFTER checking up on the well-being of my latest purchase :Wink:

----------


## Simon

coryfav.. ahhhh.. thats me catching yamato and bz catching all the C. similis.. luckily u left some of me  :Razz:  

the panda looks kinda small... plus i dun quite like the look of them  :Razz:  

dun mind me asking u, but how much u pay for yr corys?

----------


## Simon

Malaysian: cory r peaceful fishes and yes, they r bottom feeders

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 11:48:07 AM 
> 
> I'm trying to look for the site which gives information with pictures on individual cory but so far still searching...[:0] 
> 
> ----------------


Coryfav ! check out this site 
www.planetcatfish.com 
Have Fun ! Cheers ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 10:56:44 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 12:41:35 AM 
> ...


yes
they'll have this dark tinge to them that i have not seen in tanks with lighter gravel

----------


## coryfav

see? there're so many similar ones that now we've c. arcuatus!

simon, not nice (for ben) to "expose" the price i paid here, lah! i don't know whether you'll consider it good price, but this's the first time i bought cory with a $6 price tag!

oh yah! i wasn't looking at you, but i'd a feeling that the person who's catching the yamato (round net very difficult, right? but catching fish is easier with this than the rectangle net.) and later came back for something else.

i didn't see what you're catching the second time round (trying to make sure ben didn't give me the wrong bag of fish!) but i couldn't sense someone telling me, "don't catch all huh! :Mad:  ha, ha, ha!

hey, you guys/gals who keep white cloud mountain minnow, should see the meteor minnow, long fin version. very very beautiful, but you've to wait for the next lot. i caught the nicer ones already... :Wink:  

akoh, thanks for the site. yah, i'm having lots of fun. cory is great!

----------


## Simon

coryfav, i oso sense that gal who was catching so many cory shld be in the same hobby [ :Grin: ] 

next time, if u wana buy more cory from Ben tell me... can get better price

----------


## coryfav

thanks, simon! but next time i buy cory, reason will not be good. either i've casualty :Sad:  or i'm going to overstock[ :Grin: ] .

hey, tell me leh - these similis hardy or not? i'm kind of worried after that flying ant incident...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## foxemty

you guys took all the similis? when i went there there was about 30 of them[:0]

----------


## coryfav

huh? either new stock or magic! when i was catching, not even 30 there! then simon came along...

hmm...

----------


## Simon

i leave abt 6 left.. coz coryfav took all the good ones...

coryfav, I dunno how hardy they r.. but u shld add more species

----------


## DEA

don't worry about overstocking
a 4ft tank can hold 50
without any problems
PROVIDED you have a good biological filtration system

oxygen isn't much of an issue with them, as they can gulp air, but when you see them doing it very often, it's time to thin out the numbers (i noticed this around 80+)

and
simon
where are the momizu pellets, u absent-minded &amp;^$*&amp; ^ ^

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:08:21 PM 
> oxygen isn't much of an issue with them, as they can gulp air, but when you see them doing it very often, it's time to thin out the numbers (i noticed this around 80+)
> 
> ----------------


Ppl ! something to add on to what DEA had highlighted - if these rushing up to the surface for air are " too often ", usually it is an indication for u to do a partial water change ! I remember reading it somewhere ! DEA u agree ?, cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## DEA

water changes are always good ^ ^
but ime it's more due to oxygen than poor water conditions
for me, i realise that mine suffer from fungus, wounds when the water is in bad form, and they tend to be more lethargic

----------


## coryfav

Simon, i only took 6!!!
Anyway, i'll keep a sharp eye on them :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## LeAnne

just wondering if u guys see the corydoras macropterus b4.. or smilliar also can.. i want the sailfin var.

cos i'm looking for a pair.

----------


## Simon

yimin, I will remember the next time... coryfav.. there wasnt 30 left.. I oso bought 6..

----------


## DEA

don't think i've ever seen the c. macropterus b4

----------


## foxemty

I went there before you guys did, the similis just came in but didn't buy any [ :Grin: ] Wanted to buy the peru greens,I think, but their their fins not in very good conditions.

Anyway I think i saw some seldom seen cories in the bigger shop but conditions not very good.

----------


## coryfav

don't know if you all noticed, over the last few days, quite a few lfs' fish are not of very good condition, either fungus, white spot or "sad" looking...
my similis look very fine so far, and they look pretty cute too!

----------


## Simon

ya, wat a pity[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 1/31/2002 9:06:43 AM 
> 
> don't know if you all noticed, over the last few days, quite a few lfs' fish are not of very good condition, either fungus, white spot or &amp;quot;sad&amp;quot; looking...
> my similis look very fine so far, and they look pretty cute too!
> ----------------


Ya and its good to visit LFS frequently and buy the fish when they just come in. the longer they stay in the shop the worst they become. Especially for juveniles, they will be stunted if they stay in the shop for too long bcos of the poor feeding.

----------


## coryfav

right, it's very ironic too.

in the books, we're told to let the fish stay in the shop for a few days, don't buy newly delivered stock.

but here, many of us are hoping to find new stocks! just last week, i was in a lfs 3 times in a row - dinnertime, lunchtime and dinnertime again - within 2 days and i personally witness the stages of "sadness" of some occupants in a tank.

the situation is like: just came in huh? good! grab!

----------


## akoh

that's why it's good to quarantine new fishes for about 1 to 2 weeks ! b4 introducing them to ur main tank !. Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Simon

allen, we like to Q them b4 introducing them into the main tank, but temption always get the better of us  :Razz:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 1/31/2002 8:18:15 PM 
> 
> allen, we like to Q them b4 introducing them into the main tank, but temption always get the better of us  
> ----------------


haahaahaahaa ! me 2 ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## clothahump

So many Corydoras fans, and pics, just what I need.
Please help if you can, I am trying to get all the known Corydoras listed on my web site with pics.
Could you send me pics for me to use.
Corys
clothahump

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 2/7/2002 3:05:01 AM 
> 
> So many Corydoras fans, and pics, just what I need.
> Please help if you can, I am trying to get all the known Corydoras listed on my web site with pics.
> Could you send me pics for me to use.
> Corys
> clothahump
> ----------------


Quite a nice website. Strange name indeed for a website on cory  :Smile:  Are you from UK?

----------


## Simon

clothahump, kekeke.. i thght at first, u were working for ehiem [ :Grin: ] anyway, will email u some cory pics.. taking some new ones during the long holiday

----------


## clothahump

I am from the UK.
The web site is in its infancy and still growing.
I do not work for eheim, the site was originally going to be a commercial site selling eheim equipment but did not work, so I made it into what you see now.

----------


## foxemty

> ----------------
> On 2/8/2002 8:37:38 AM 
> 
> I am from the UK.
> The web site is in its infancy and still growing.
> I do not work for eheim, the site was originally going to be a commercial site selling eheim equipment but did not work, so I made it into what you see now.
> ----------------


How is the fish keeping scene in UK like? Had you been to Singapore?

----------


## clothahump

There are quite a lot of fishkeepers in the UK, and a lot of good stores, saying that there are also a lot of bad stores.
I have not been to Singapore but would love to if the finances allowed.

----------


## clothahump

Just got some more Corydoras.
A breeding pair of Kronei.
6 Duplicarus, 1 turned out to be Adolfoi.
A breeding pair of Brochis Britskii.
And was given 8 juvenile albino ancistrus.
All in all a good day, even though I drove 339 miles to get them.

----------


## clothahump

Any pics yet Guys?
Have done a bit more work on the site and would like to complete the Gallery/Identification.
Corydoras

----------


## Simon

sorry cloth, didnt have time to take them, will soon

----------


## clothahump

New pics posted, link on main page.
Some really nice pics from Ken and Wanda.
New message board so you can leave a comment if you like with link back to here if you wish. :Cool:

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 11:38:45 AM 
> 
> MY ! 
> They luv tubiflex worms ( but treatment is a must ! b4 giving it to them ), blood worms , algae wafer etc, cheers ! [] 
> 
> ----------------


Hi,
Mind telling me what kind of treatment did you do for your tubiflex worms?

-- NinjaFly
 :Smile:

----------

